# steelhead....



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

...double pale india ale.by mad river brewing company.8.6% volume.found it in a beer store by me.for 12 bucks a 6 pack. good sippin beer.rough though.great label!! good for night fall trips???


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

What the heck does this post have to do with Steelhead/salmon fishing?


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Easy kids....it seems like a post just for grins.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

JohnPD said:


> What the heck does this post have to do with Steelhead/salmon fishing?


It has EVERYTHING to do with it!


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

ShutUpNFish said:


> It has EVERYTHING to do with it!


+1. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Yuuup
+1


Steelhead PSYCHO!


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

It makes sense to me.

promag


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Always enjoy myself a solid IPA! Bell's two hearted 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, that stuff is money. Another one of my favorite cold-weather, early morning brews is Founders Breakfast Stout. 

http://www.madriverbrewing.com/mad_river_brewing_the_remix 2_004.htm


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

actually i posted because i thought it was pretty neat and wanted to share.see others opinions on it.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Old rasputin.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

90 minute ipa or lake Erie Monster


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Two Hearted Ale by Bells Brewery from Michigan. Has a steel on the bottle and named after the Two Hearted river in the U.P. 

Excellent stuff and also an IPA!


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Fishman said:


> Two Hearted Ale by Bells Brewery from Michigan. Has a steel on the bottle and named after the Two Hearted river in the U.P.
> 
> Excellent stuff and also an IPA!


Can this be found locally ( n.e. Ohio)?¿?¿
Sounds TASTEY!



Steelhead PSYCHO!


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

2 hearted ale is one of the most popular selling beers out there, you can find it most anywhere

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Really ...... Never heard of.... Oh well , bud ice got it done tonight


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Steelheadphycho said:


> Can this be found locally ( n.e. Ohio)?¿?¿
> Sounds TASTEY!
> 
> 
> ...


Giant Eagle carrys it in 6 packs, not sure about the other big stores.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

jjshbetz11 said:


> 90 minute ipa or lake Erie Monster
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yepp in both good luck boys hope to hoist a few with new fishin buddies 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Heinens also carries it. I think I've even seen it at Walmart on occassion.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Gonna be hitting out west hard this season. But as we all know out west sucks....... So if anybody wants to meet up holla at me


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

